# Diamond plates



## ABranson (Apr 11, 2017)

What diamond plates should I get specifically for flattening stones? I know they can be rather pricey so is there any recommendations and do I need different plates for different grit stones?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 11, 2017)

Ari, get an Atoma 400. Also a must is Jon videos on stone maintenance.

https://youtu.be/ZFahNJEkTGg


----------



## ABranson (Apr 11, 2017)

So atoma 400 sounds good. I'm just curious what the benefit is in using different grit diamond plates?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 11, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Ari, get an Atoma 400. Also a must is Jon videos on stone maintenance.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZFahNJEkTGg



I'm curious why the 400 grit would be preferred over a lower grit atoma?


----------



## daveb (Apr 12, 2017)

I think this community thinks of diamond plates primarily for stone maintenance. Thus low is good. In the rest of the knife world the diamond plates, DMT, Smith, Atoma(?) are used to sharpen knives and other edged tools. I was using DMT on hunting knives (and still do) well before I graduated beyond Henkels for the kitchen.


----------



## Matus (Apr 12, 2017)

For flattening stones Atoma 140 or JKI diamond plate. Then there is that super-dooper plate from Watanabe, but it costs arm and leg. I am not sure anyone around here has one.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 12, 2017)

Matus said:


> Then there is that super-dooper plate from Watanabe, but it costs arm and leg. I am not sure anyone around here has one.



This is THE diamond plate. The flattest on the market, very fast, double face, very big, easy to use with its (removable) handle and it won't never get dull.
It's my favorite tool.


----------



## Matus (Apr 12, 2017)

Of course, nutmeg, if some was to have it - it would be you  I am glad to hear that it works well.


----------



## zetieum (Apr 12, 2017)

the pavement. It works nicely and it is free.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 12, 2017)

Matus said:


> Of course, nutmeg, if some was to have it - it would be you  I am glad to hear that it works well.



yes the good thing with it is that it makes very fast a believable flat surface. I find it very important to set a bevel or shaping a blade for exemple.
I heard a junior version of the AI#Diamond could come out this year..


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 12, 2017)

I have Atoma's 140, 400, 600, 800, 1200. I guess I would choose a grit based on how dished the stone was. But like my knives, I never let them get too far out-a-wack so they never need serious repair. 

I frequently use a coarse small stone (synthetic) that came with the JKI diamond stones to refresh/unclog the surface of other stones.

Each to their own


----------



## TheCaptain (Apr 12, 2017)

nutmeg said:


> yes the good thing with it is that it makes very fast a believable flat surface. I find it very important to set a bevel or shaping a blade for exemple.
> I heard a junior version of the AI#Diamond could come out this year..



I will keep an eye open for that. Can't quite justify getting the full size version no matter how much I want to.


----------



## daveb (Apr 12, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> I will keep an eye open for that. Can't quite justify getting the full size version no matter how much I want to.



Mother's Day is fast approaching. Maybe send a hint DH's way?


----------



## idemhj (Apr 12, 2017)

Get an Atoma 140, it's fast and convenient. If you think it leaves too rough a surface on your finer stones then use a dressing stone (sometimes, but wrongly, called a nagura) or a slightly lower grit stone to ease the surface. The crazy expensive Watanabe plate probably makes sense for jnats..., but not for synthetics. Just my opinion, though...


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 12, 2017)

Actually Watanabe who checked many diamond stones told me: 
"
DMT Precision ground flat to +/- 0.0005. It is 0.0254mm.
Kubo is milling surface. It is about 0.03mm.
AI diamond is 0.005mm flat.
You can not believe other makers like Atoma, Chinese makers, Taiwan makers."

I have been using the Ai#Diamond since a year and after every single sharpening on a stone, even for 1-2 minutes so I don't think about the price too much 
Last week I told him I have been a bit "wild" with the stone and would need soon a re-plating. He replied "I guess your Ai diamond is not big difference to new one yet."


----------



## foody518 (Apr 12, 2017)

Says on the AI Diamond page to not use on stones <1000 grit. So are people using another flattener for those coarse stones?


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 12, 2017)

DMT XC only because it's the only thing available in NZ on a store shelf. Does the job.


----------



## GRoc (Apr 12, 2017)

idemhj said:


> Get an Atoma 140, it's fast and convenient. If you think it leaves too rough a surface on your finer stones then use a dressing stone (sometimes, but wrongly, called a nagura) or a slightly lower grit stone to ease the surface. The crazy expensive Watanabe plate probably makes sense for jnats..., but not for synthetics. Just my opinion, though...



Big +1 to this! 
My atoma 140 is still in new condition after 3 years of occasional home use for flattening both synthetic and natural stones (say 2 stones, once a moth). The coarsest stone I have flattened is the 220 Shapton Pro. 
For any coarser stone(I do not own any coarser stone now) I would use 80 grit sandpaper over a glass tile, just so I do not risk ripping out any of the diamonds


----------



## Lars (Apr 13, 2017)

+1 Atoma - a lot less loading than the DMT I used before.

Lars


----------



## jbart65 (Apr 14, 2017)

Atoma 140. Don't skimp. It will last a long time and do the job every time. At some point I plan to pick up a 400 too.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 14, 2017)

I have the Atoma 1200 and I love it. I bought the replacement pad and made a 12mm thick aluminium base plate myself. As you guys know I'm a shipwright and I did the rough flattening of the base plate on the shop jointer. For the final lapping I went to the metal shop across the street (where I got the aluminium plate from) to use their granite reference plate that's flat to within 0.002mm over the entire length and width of the plate. I stuck some 2000 grit wet and dry on it with water to get a nice and smooth dead flat surface. I think I can say for certain my base plate is flatter than the one Atoma makes.


----------



## panda (Apr 15, 2017)

atoma 140 for sure. i really don't see the point of any other grit diamond plate, unless you're using it for sharpening in which case JKI 1k & 6k diamond plates would be the way to go.


----------



## talcum (Apr 16, 2017)

I've had my DMT Dia-sharp 120 for a decade, and I got it used. How will i know when it's time to replace it?
How does it compare to the Atoma and how does the Watanabe compare to DMT stupidly expensive "Flat Lapping Plate"?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 16, 2017)

talcum said:


> I've had my DMT Dia-sharp 120 for a decade, and I got it used. How will i know when it's time to replace it?
> How does it compare to the Atoma and how does the Watanabe compare to DMT stupidly expensive "Flat Lapping Plate"?



Atoma works better, I think the diamonds are embedded in a certain way that improves performance. I wore down my dmt until it felt very smooth, if you don't use your plate to thin knives and use a circular motion when flattening stones it should last for quite a while.


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 26, 2017)

nutmeg said:


> yes the good thing with it is that it makes very fast a believable flat surface. I find it very important to set a bevel or shaping a blade for exemple.
> I heard a junior version of the AI#Diamond could come out this year..



AI#Diamond Jr. was released yesterday
http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/diamondstone.htm


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 26, 2017)

nutmeg said:


> AI#Diamond Jr. was released yesterday
> http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/special/diamondstone.htm


A single sided plate at $300 + shipping, is still hard to justify despite your praise.


----------



## Matus (Apr 27, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> A single sided plate at $300 + shipping, is still hard to justify despite your praise.



+ it is way too narrow for a flattening plate. Shinichi may well have some superior (to Atoma) technology behind, but just for stone flattening it is an overkill. If they hold several times (read at least 5x) as long as Atoma 140 for knife thinning, than the price would be justifiable to the end user imo.


----------



## TheCaptain (Apr 27, 2017)

As much as it pains me to say so, I have to agree about the size. If it had been the same size as the full version, but with only one side usable, I may have bitten just to see how good it was compared to my Atomas.

I just feel like I would not be happy with the size. So now to figure out if I _really_ want to pony up the bucks for the full size.


----------



## scott.livesey (Apr 27, 2017)

nobody flattens a stone using SiC grit and oil on a granite plate? we are making knives not machined parts for the F-22. I use stones to get a basic edge than finish with extra-fine diamond(1800 grit diamond, JewelStik 12" x 2")


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 27, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Atoma works better, I think the diamonds are embedded in a certain way that improves performance. I wore down my dmt until it felt very smooth, if you don't use your plate to thin knives and use a circular motion when flattening stones it should last for quite a while.



Out of curiosity, did you ever wash the DMT with detergent and a stiff nylon brush? I always read that they load up more than the Atoma, but I'm a cheapskate and only have a DMT.


----------

